# DRL and Xenon D.I.Y



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

well, FIRSTLY all pics are in the pissing rain today with my HTC with a broken lens, so no i won't apologise for the piss poor quality :?

1. The mod would seriously takes an incompetent person less than an hour start to finish.

2. It costs less than £70 where if you went OEM retrofit, £a couple of grand

3. I like it.... ALOT

4. If there is a MOT issue down the line, it takes 5 minutes to swap over the bulbs and remove the ballasts, ergo, no MOT issue

5. If you are still reading, you must still be interested so........

The lights are still out but comparison shot straight on and against my garage door (so ignore the fact they are not level yet) and the other light is an Osram night breaker plus 90%!!!


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

So what have you exactly fitted here? An LED/SMD strip inside the headlight? Wired to what? Side lights I presume?

Links and prices and possibly a step by step for other members to follow If they wish to do this mod?


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

The DRL is as you say a LED SMD strip, fed through the side light orifice and it runs against the inside of the headlight. The LED strips have 2 wires which you strip the end to expose the wire, 5-8mm then simply hold that in place inside the sidelight connector with the sidelight bulb, this removes all bulb errors (unless your sidelight bulb fails of course). Just place the sidelight back into the head light unit (but not fitted back into its normal position) The strip comes on when selecting the side light. (tip stick the strip to some plastic to give it rigidity else it may flop about, my plastic was much longer than the LED strip and protrudes out of the side light hole, you can tape this in place to further increase stability)

I got this strip here for all of £1.19 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120812263408? ... 1439.l2649

the Xenon HID kit 6000k http://www.hids-direct.co.uk/hid-kits-5 ... p-277.html (ordered yesterday!)

The kit is simple, swap your bulbs over, fit the ballasts (to the most convenient thing you can get your hands to next to the headlight unit), connect the cables. YES THAT EASY.

and no, the front indicator is not affected in any way, it still illuminates across the front as effectively as prior to this mod.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you not think its a little irresponsible to fit them when you know they are illegal and blind on coming drivers that could ultimately end in someone losing their life?


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

yawn

tell ricer that with his fogs on whatever the weather, raining especially. SO NO.


----------



## Tallguy (Aug 25, 2010)

JamesR said:


> So what have you exactly fitted here? An LED/SMD strip inside the headlight? Wired to what? Side lights I presume?
> 
> Links and prices and possibly a step by step for other members to follow If they wish to do this mod?


Great idea, I would be more than interested in doing this myself. Would defiantly like to get hold of the links.


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

msnttf10 said:


> Do you not think its a little irresponsible to fit them when you know they are illegal and blind on coming drivers that could ultimately end in someone losing their life?


Why would they blind oncoming drivers?


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Philplop said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you not think its a little irresponsible to fit them when you know they are illegal and blind on coming drivers that could ultimately end in someone losing their life?
> ...


They don't have autolevelling which corrects the level of the beam relative to the pitch of the car.

I have to say those DRLs look pants especially on a supposedly 'classy' car. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

opinions are like assholes, everyone has one


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the write up! Drls look good IMO!

I thought tt's came standard with xenons/hids?


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

going..going..gone said:


> opinions are like assholes, everyone has one


Classy car for a classy guy then....


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll re-iterate what I said earier...



going..going..gone said:


> yawn


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Bring on the MK 3. At least then it will be a few years before they drop to a value where they start to be chavtastically murdered...


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

CWJ said:


> Bring on the MK 3. At least then it will be a few years before they drop to a value where they start to be chavtastically murdered...


lol harsh 

I'm not defending OP but at least this is done is a projector lens housing and not a reflector housing!!! It's a subyle mod and if done properly I don't see why not. 6000k is pushing it a bit I would prefer something around 4k.

I was followed Friday night by an Astra with HID lights in reflector AND HID fogs both on with no fog in sight! Annoying shade of blue as well! I guess I am lucky my rear view mirror has the auto dimming function but still annoying nonetheless.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

going..going..gone said:


> yawn
> 
> tell ricer that with his fogs on whatever the weather, raining especially. SO NO.





going..going..gone said:


> I'll re-iterate what I said earier...
> 
> yawn












I expect this sort of thing from the Mk1 side these days but this is a bridge too far. Release the dogs?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

CWJ said:


> Bring on the MK 3. At least then it will be a few years before they drop to a value where they start to be chavtastically murdered...


Well they've already dropped to a level where someone will spend £70 on dodgy HIDs with an eye on MOT problems. :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

great car and great mod = I did this myself over a year ago with the very same HID's (4300 version) from the same website ,

they are the very best lights I have ever had in many years of driving and contrary to popular "suspicion" have never ever been flashed because of them and I cover 1600 miles a month, projector housing of course makes the difference !

I know mods, even the most simplest which is not OEM , are not everyones cup of tea but lets be fair this is hardly like bastardising the TT with a boy racer body kit and stripes - is it?


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

CWJ said:


> Philplop said:
> 
> 
> > msnttf10 said:
> ...


There's a little knob to adjust the pitch of the headlights to allow for load.

I bet you've all seen plenty of Audis, BMWs and Mercedes with aftermarket HID kits and thought nothing of it because they looked standard. Don't confuse them with HIDs in reflector housings.

You wouldn't be able to tell the aftermarket from the standard-fit Xenon's, I reckon (other than the 6000k bit maybe), and the DRL's look pretty close to the standard ones. Hardly chavtastic.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

going..going..gone said:


> the Xenon HID kit 6000k


has the 6000k kit a blueish effect ? Mine is the 4300k and the brightest OEM white

and what is the LED DRL strip tone like, quite white or a blue effect ?


----------



## Tallguy (Aug 25, 2010)

grasmere said:


> great car and great mod = I did this myself over a year ago with the very same HID's (4300 version) from the same website ,
> 
> they are the very best lights I have ever had in many years of driving and contrary to popular "suspicion" have never ever been flashed because of them and I cover 1600 miles a month, projector housing of course makes the difference !
> 
> I know mods, even the most simplest which is not OEM , are not everyones cup of tea but lets be fair this is hardly like bastardising the TT with a boy racer body kit and stripes - is it?


Out of interest, do you change the bulbs for the MOT? Or do they pass it without any problems?


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

The new regulations are only coming in to force next month I think, so they should have passed no problem before.

Had a set fitted to my Dad's A6 for years and nothing was ever mentioned, beam pattern was perfect, looked exactly the same as standard-fit ones.

Providing the aftermarket ballasts aren't too on show I would guess that they would still pass an MOT now. People expect modern Audi's to have Xenon's, so doubt they would even consider checking, especially as they have the headlight washer cut-outs anyway.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

I can see the attraction for this - £70 vs >£1500. The only thing is auto leveling - but if they're set lower than the standard height of the halogen headlights I don't really see a problem. Like Philplop says, the TT has washer cutouts and they're projector lamps so the beam pattern should be fine.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Tallguy said:


> Out of interest, do you change the bulbs for the MOT? Or do they pass it without any problems?


not needed an MOT yet but when the time comes I will leave them and see what happens ........


----------



## SHARKTALE (Oct 19, 2006)

going..going..gone said:


> The DRL is as you say a LED SMD strip, fed through the side light orifice and it runs against the inside of the headlight. The LED strips have 2 wires which you strip the end to expose the wire, 5-8mm then simply hold that in place inside the sidelight connector with the sidelight bulb, this removes all bulb errors (unless your sidelight bulb fails of course). Just place the sidelight back into the head light unit (but not fitted back into its normal position) The strip comes on when selecting the side light. (tip stick the strip to some plastic to give it rigidity else it may flop about, my plastic was much longer than the LED strip and protrudes out of the side light hole, you can tape this in place to further increase stability)
> 
> I got this strip here for all of £1.19 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120812263408? ... 1439.l2649
> 
> ...


Hi going going gone,

Would you be able to post link for HID kit for DRL (above link not working), and how you fitted them,

Thanks


----------



## Clarke (Nov 11, 2006)

He's got a V6 so leave the guy alone if he wants to do cheap mods let him be!

Carry on and enjoy your own TT!

Opinions & arseholes ! lol

100% credit for trying in the rain! Good luck !


----------



## whitettpet (Jan 4, 2010)

CWJ said:


> Bring on the MK 3. At least then it will be a few years before they drop to a value where they start to be chavtastically murdered...


 Just to let u know you don't always have to post if u don't like something you can press back. If u feel something is distasteful just exit and read another thread and not try to make the other person who is trying to achieve the look they want on their car feel lesser than yourself. I personally fink the drls look good. Looks like the ttrs and tts which are the more expensive models so can't be that bad.


----------



## harv_j (Oct 25, 2012)

For anyone is wondering it isnt an MOT fail ... yet.

You need the correct beam pattern/projection headlamps & thats it. If anyone tells you that you need headlamp washers & auto levelling then they need to do some research before they open their trap.

It will be updated though in the near future once they new regs get approval.


----------



## harv_j (Oct 25, 2012)

Forgot to mention as well, it is 100% impossible to dazzle or blind someone with a HID kit if you have projection headlights ... which ALL tt's (including mk1's) have. The only time the auto leveller is useful is if you are towing & if you tow using your TT it should be taken away from you because you're a bandit


----------



## Inked (Sep 8, 2012)

So what is used to hold the LED strip in place ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

harv_j said:


> For anyone is wondering it isnt an MOT fail ... yet.
> 
> You need the correct beam pattern/projection headlamps & thats it. If anyone tells you that you need headlamp washers & auto levelling then they need to do some research before they open their trap.
> 
> It will be updated though in the near future once they new regs get approval.


I guess you've not read the "fact sheet" published by DfT on the subject, here's a link
http://assets.dft.gov.uk/publications/d ... dlamps.pdf

I've also posted the salient points in case you struggle to find it in the fact sheet :roll:

Therefore a HID headlamp unit sold in the aftermarket should:
1. betypeapprovedtoECERegulation98asacomponent;
2. when fitted to the vehicle should enable ECE Regulation 48 to be
complied with (although no government inspection will take place); and 3. complywithRVLRasfaras"use"isconcerned.
In practice this means:
1. The headlamp unit (outer lens, reflector, bulb) shall be type approved to
ECE 98 and be "e-marked" to demonstrate this. That can only be done by the headlamp supplier - Hella, Valeo etc. - who must test the headlamp in an independent laboratory.
2. Once fitted to the vehicle it must have headlamp cleaning and self- levelling (which can be for the headlamp or can be in the vehicle suspension - some expensive estate cars have "self-levelling suspension" and that is adequate). Also the dipped beam must stay on with the main beam.
3. The headlamp must be maintained in good working order, kept clean, and aligned/adjusted correctly in the same way as any other headlamp.

Under the Road Traffic Act 1988 it is an offence to supply, fit or use vehicle parts which are not legal.

In summary: it is not permitted to convert an existing halogen headlamp unit for use with HID bulbs. The entire headlamp unit must be replaced with one designed and approved for use with HID bulbs and it must be installed in accordance with the rules stated above.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Got to admit I was wondering why Honda on my previous car and Audi on my TT went to all of the trouble of fitting levelling devices and headlamp washers when there was no need for them, perhaps they should have consulted harv_j before installing all of that redundant equipment :roll:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice job mate 

TT lights look great 
I have done the led side light mod and had my MOT and did not have any problems in passings it

Phil


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> harv_j said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone is wondering it isnt an MOT fail ... yet.
> ...


So go on then Toshiba what sort of penalty applies for non compliance with the 1988 act? As you may know EC regs filter through to domestic law over time.

For what it's worth, provided the xenons are not stupidly blue, not fitted into reflector style light housings but projector style housings (a la TT) and are aimed slightly down I have no issue with them.










That is not to say I approve nor would I indeed fit them myself. I do however take serious issue with xenon kits fitted into reflector style housings as that is a dangerous combination that can be extremely blinding on a wet wintry night drive.

Importantly, the non xenon light housing (halogen) output will never be as good as OEM xenon housings as the projectors/light units are designed to specifically to throw light down the road differently. The non xenon housings installed with xenon bulbs tend to throw out "hotspots" meaning parts of the road ahead will erroneously look brighter then others.










Interesting link her for those who are bothered......

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/sho ... or-install

IMO the upshot being- 
Halogen Projector style housings= Ok, if you must and do it properly with decent 4300k bulbs.
Halogen Reflector style housings= No.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

3 pts i assume, but i profess - i don't know. I do know the ones I've seen are painful to view at night and clearly "different" to factory fit one. Is it an MOT fail - no idea, I've never MOT'd a car in my life, i don't have a clue what they do/don't do.

My post was only in response to the previous post, and to provide facts rather than fiction as to the position.


----------



## Inked (Sep 8, 2012)

going..going..gone said:


> The DRL is as you say a LED SMD strip, fed through the side light orifice and it runs against the inside of the headlight. The LED strips have 2 wires which you strip the end to expose the wire, 5-8mm then simply hold that in place inside the sidelight connector with the sidelight bulb, this removes all bulb errors (unless your sidelight bulb fails of course). Just place the sidelight back into the head light unit (but not fitted back into its normal position) The strip comes on when selecting the side light. (tip stick the strip to some plastic to give it rigidity else it may flop about, my plastic was much longer than the LED strip and protrudes out of the side light hole, you can tape this in place to further increase stability)
> 
> I got this strip here for all of £1.19 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120812263408? ... 1439.l2649
> 
> ...


tip stick the strip to some plastic to give it rigidity 
can you explain what this means
looks great


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Inked said:


> going..going..gone said:
> 
> 
> > The DRL is as you say a LED SMD strip, fed through the side light orifice and it runs against the inside of the headlight. The LED strips have 2 wires which you strip the end to expose the wire, 5-8mm then simply hold that in place inside the sidelight connector with the sidelight bulb, this removes all bulb errors (unless your sidelight bulb fails of course). Just place the sidelight back into the head light unit (but not fitted back into its normal position) The strip comes on when selecting the side light. (tip stick the strip to some plastic to give it rigidity else it may flop about, my plastic was much longer than the LED strip and protrudes out of the side light hole, you can tape this in place to further increase stability)
> ...


What it means is the strips of LED's come as a flexiable strip, stick the LED srips to strips of plastic, by your chosen means, ie, double sided tape, superglue,etc, you will have to gauge yourself what kind of plastick you wish to stick them to, I used a clear plastic folder and cut several strips to the correct size and glued them together till I felt they felt there was enough rigity to stick the LED's on to enable you to feed the strips through the side light bulb opening and have control of feeding them through and to keep them in place as to oppose to them being floppy and not staying in place.
Hope that makes sense and is of some help....


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> harv_j said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone is wondering it isnt an MOT fail ... yet.
> ...


Another source for some facts is the official MOT test manual:
http://www.transportoffice.gov.uk/c...nualsandguides/mottestingmanualsandguides.htm
And the key fact for the MOT is:
"Vehicles equipped with High Intensity Discharge (HID) or LED dipped beam headlamps may be fitted with headlamp washers and a suspension or headlamp self levelling system. WHERE SUCH SYSTEMS ARE FITTED, they must work"

In other words, they are only part of the test if they are fitted - if they aren't fitted, they aren't part of the test (and therefore not a reason for a fail). 
The fact sheet is the DfT's position on the legality of HIDs, but that is NOT the same as requirements for the MOT (the MOT isn't a test of legality or type approval of aftermarket parts).
As harv_j said, at some point in future, they'll probably tighten them up.

But the fact at the moment is, as long as they are pointing in the right direction and not blinding anyone, they'll pass; regardless of non-existent levellers or washers. 
(Or, if you want a more practical fact: I have them aftermarket on the elise, and have passed the last 3 MOTs no problem, along with plenty of other people I know. In fact I've not heard of anyone who's failed because levellers or washers weren't there).


----------



## harv_j (Oct 25, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> 3 pts i assume, but i profess - i don't know. I do know the ones I've seen are painful to view at night and clearly "different" to factory fit one. Is it an MOT fail - no idea, *I've never MOT'd* a car in my life, i don't have a clue what they do/don't do.
> 
> My post was only in response to the previous post, and to provide facts rather than fiction as to the position.


On the basis of the information you have provided, it would appear that
there would be no problem with the vehicle passing its MOT in 2012. Please
note that as we cannot see the vehicle, we can only advise in general
terms.

Section 1.7 of the Private Passenger and Light Commercial Vehicle
inspection manual gives the general requirements for headlights (eg similar
output from the lights, colours, etc) and states that where washers or
self-leveling systems are fitted on HID lamps they must work.
HID lamps that have an output of less than 2000 Lumens do not need headlamp
leveling or washing.

It is also not possible for an MOT tester to determine whether or not a
particular lamp is more than 2000 Lumens or not. The MOT test therefore
uses the lowest criteria that can realistically be applied; so if a
particular vehicle is fitted with a headlamp leveling or washing system,
then we consider it logical to assume that it requires it by law and
therefore it must work."

- VOSA


----------



## harv_j (Oct 25, 2012)

drjam said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > harv_j said:
> ...


Thanks, you seem to be the first member who has backed me up since i have joined.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ITs not about backing or passing an MOT.

"you" claimed it was not "illegal", it is clearly and accurately detailed on the DfT in terms of the legal position, at no point did i mention requirements for MOT or suggest what would or wouldn't pass.

The fact that its described as "illegal" and you still want to do it feels like its 'kinda wrong'. YOU now know it illegal but all you care about is passing an MOT from your latest comment. What about all the other road users who have the right to drive on the roads without been put as risk by people who don't follow the law.

I have offered no other opinion or suggestion, other than a link to the DfT website/factsheet.
Does this forum promote or condone something the DfT deems as legal?


----------



## harv_j (Oct 25, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> ITs not about backing or passing an MOT.
> 
> "you" claimed it was not "illegal", it is clearly and accurately detailed on the DfT in terms of the legal position, at no point did i mention requirements for MOT or suggest what would or wouldn't pass.
> 
> ...


W [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Does this mean that i can fit OEM Audi front lights (Xenons) which come with LED DRL's without the need for leveling and washing equipment? Judging by what has been posted its a grey area and no right or wrong.....
_
"Vehicles equipped with High Intensity Discharge (HID) or LED dipped beam headlamps *may be fitted* with headlamp washers and a suspension or headlamp self levelling system. *WHERE SUCH SYSTEMS ARE FITTED*, they must work"_


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The DfT (point 2) clearly states MUST be fitted.
Doesn't seem grey to me :?


----------



## SHARKTALE (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi question,

Have xenon main light, and incandescent DRL bulb

Can you upgrade P21W (DRL) incandescent bulb to a HID light with a conversion kit? If yes can some give some details on same?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The article stating that *where fitted*, washing/leveling systems must be working, is from the MOT manual. The article stating that washing/leveling systems must be fitted to vehicles with HID headlights is from the VOSA regulations.

The VOSA regulations are the law. The MOT test is there there to enforce certain portions of the regulations, but that's all. What this means in this case is that you can pass the MOT with aftermarket HIDs installed and no washing/leveling systems in place, but you will still be breaking the law.

It's only a grey area if you assume that passing the MOT test makes you legal.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Irrespective of the new MoT test requirements for washers/levelling system this issue is already covered by the Vehicle Construction and Use Regulations.

This broadly says that the fitting/use of Xenon HID conversion kits to headlamps designed to use halogen bulbs would contravene the Construction and Use regulations. It would also be not in accordance with the vehicle's original type approval.

Hence I see a number of scenarios:

1. A vehicle fitted at manufacture with HID headlamps with washers and a self levelling system must have all of these features functional to pass an MoT test.

2. A vehicle fitted at manufacture with HID headlamps but without washers and a self levelling system will pass an MoT test as long as the headlamp condition/colour/aim is within spec.

3. A vehicle fitted at manufacture with halogen headlamps and subsequently fitted with a HID (Xenon) conversion kit will contravene the Construction & Use Regulations but may well still pass an MoT test. In this case the vehicle is still unfit to use on the public road because of the contravention of the regulations.

A kit fitted to a conventional halogen headlamp the result would be obviously wrong and the light scatter would be very bad. The same kit fitted to a projector style halogen headlamp may be much less noticeable from the pov of light scatter but will be no less illegal.

I do wonder what people's insurance companies say when they tell them they've modified the headlamps with a conversion kit in contravention of the C&Use regs and the vehicle type approval. :roll:


----------



## Renegade79 (Feb 26, 2010)

nice mod


----------



## Inked (Sep 8, 2012)

Surely the led strip will be in the way of the indicator

WONT IT?


----------



## sweet potatos (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey guys,

thought I'd comment on this to help a few folk in the future as I had a nightmare with my finding the right led product for my "chavy" mod!

I won't comment on the Xenon HID mod. Opinions etc  (Quality) I do appreciate that they are illegal, but as long as correctly fitted to the car with projector lenses etc it is hardly the crime of the century. I already have OEM Xenon adjustable lights factory fitted at manufacture, so I am just looking for a little fairy light bling as it were!

These are the lights that he used and I am about to fit tomorrow - pictures to follow.
I have both the single led ones in the How To Guide for DRL strips, and these, the ones above with the 3 LED cluster.

IMHO these look much better. The solo ones appear ... weak(?) for some reason. The 3 cluster of LED's look more robust.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006 ... 00_s00_i00

I used a plastic presentation folder for the backing - available at any supermarke/newsagent. Doesn't need to be bullet proof.
You just need it to hold the LED strip straight and give it rigidity when it's in the light fitting.

I'll post more when I get them fitted, with pictures etc. Then I'll go and enjoy the Grand in my bank. I'll spend it on family, me, saving for a house and having fun. The things that matter! These cost me about £15 all in! And a little time. If it looks pump, I'll tell you tomorrow and I'll take em out. But this is no different to the £15 Angel eye mod on my old E46 M3. And that looked just awesome with that tiny mod.

Nuff said. Proof is in the (christmas) pudding.


----------



## sweet potatos (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh p.s

Inked, the LED strip is literally 5 mm high. There is way more than two thirds of the indicator lens visible on the front.
In addition to the wing mirror indicator repeaters, it really isn't an issue. I will prove that tm with pics.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I did this to my V6 last year. Ideally you'll need a flexible plastic strip to make the whole thing more rigid. It looks ok from a distance but close up you'll notice.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

sweet potatos: Did you do this mod in the end? If so, any photos? Or didn't you like the look after you'd done it?


----------

